# Prayers PLEASE!!!!



## Dreamer69 (Dec 10, 2012)

I know i dont get on this section of the forum much nor do I have very many friends but I need the power of everyones prayer PLEASE... We went to see my mother-in-law this past weekend as she was diagnosed with the most aggresive lung cancer there is.  She has had it for quite sometime and thinking it was just a cold that she couldnt get rid of.  She goes in the hospital today for possibly chemo and get it shrunk down.  But we dont know what the outcome will be.  I just ask even just a few to please pray for her and for the good lord to heal her completely.  She will be admitted in Savannah hospital this morning.


----------



## Huntress (Dec 10, 2012)

Prayers sent for your MIL and family.


----------



## CAL90 (Dec 10, 2012)

Prayers sent


----------



## speedcop (Dec 10, 2012)

our prayers for her


----------



## Inthegarge (Dec 10, 2012)

Praying for this lady and God's intervention.....


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 10, 2012)

Prayers from here as well.


----------



## deerslayer54 (Dec 10, 2012)

That will be an honor. Prayers for your family as well


----------



## Jasper (Dec 11, 2012)

Prayers sent!


----------



## dwhee87 (Dec 11, 2012)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Dreamer69 (Dec 11, 2012)

Thanks friends. No update yet whether they gonna do chemo or not. I also forgot to add that she is also deaf too which makes it even harder for her in the hospital.


----------



## Ronnie T (Dec 11, 2012)

My prayers also.

.


----------



## ross the deer slayer (Dec 11, 2012)

Prayers sent


----------



## carver (Dec 11, 2012)

Prayers send


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 12, 2012)

My Prayers are being sent for your Mother-in-law and for your entire family as well.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 12, 2012)

prayers sent.


----------



## Papa Bear (Dec 12, 2012)

Prayers sent for your mother-in-law and family.


----------



## NoOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Praying the Lord will touch and bless


----------



## 1shot1kill (Dec 13, 2012)

Prayers sent from here as well!!


----------



## Sargent (Dec 13, 2012)

Sent.


----------



## jagman (Dec 14, 2012)

prayers sent


----------



## turk2di (Dec 16, 2012)

Prayers sent!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 18, 2012)

keep us updated and know that you have a lot of prayers being sent up for your mother in law and family!


----------



## sniper22 (Dec 18, 2012)

Prayers lifted for your family. God is the great healer and will take care of her.


----------



## bostontom (Dec 21, 2012)

*with you*

With you brother. I pray for His peace in your heart and Her's.


----------



## Chattooga River Hunter (Dec 25, 2012)

Prayers sent


----------



## Dreamer69 (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks for all the prayers everybody.  My mother in law passed away on March 26th and I am just getting back on GON this morning.  She lived a wonderful life.  My wife is not taking it so well so prayers for her and her brother would be appreciated.  My wife was there to see her last breath and hold her hand.  Glad she had that moments with her.


----------



## Inthegarge (Apr 8, 2013)

Sorry for your loss.....praying for your wife and family...........


----------



## T.P. (Apr 15, 2013)

Sorry for the family, prayers sent.


----------



## J-Rod (Apr 17, 2013)

prayers sent for healing from head to toe


----------



## turk2di (Apr 28, 2013)

Saddened to read this update..prayers sent for your wife & all the family!


----------

